# My portable light rig



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Thought I would share this with y'all. Made this portable light rig out of PVC pipe and KC LED off road lights with a small portable 12v battery. Had the lights and pipe laying around so only spent $40 on two batteries and a charger. The whole thing comes apart and fits in my hunting pack. Runs off one battery and keep the spare one in the truck. Have only tested it once. I would say it shines bright enough to see detailes of bushes from 100-150 yards out and about 50-75 yards wide for each light, which can be adjusted as needed. I am sure I can get eye shine from much further. Unfortunately I didn't call anything in the night I tested it. Hopefully I can take it out again soon. Not sure if constant bright light will work as a method in my area but have seen others in different parts of the country do it with great success. Thoughts?

Edit: forgot to mention it lasted over an hour without dimming at all. This was before I got the charger in the mail so not sure how charged the battery actually was.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Night hunting ah? A small portable 12V battery?

Now I see the motorcycle battery


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

It's a bit smaller than a typical motorcycle battery. You can find them online or at some hardware stores for about $15-$20.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

What's the reasoning behind using this setup vs. a handheld scan light and gun mounted light?

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

I usually hunt by myself and this setup makes night hunting a lot easier. It is far brighter and lights up a larger area than most other setups I have seen. Plus there are theories of using constant light vs spotlight scanning. Some say that a moving light can spook some educated coyotes, which we have a lot of in the area. Now I am not sure as to the truth behind the theory. I mostly made it to make it easier to night hunt by myself. A bonus to it is the fact that you have a ton of light shining out to help blind any critters coming in and preventing them from seeing you before you get a chance to see them. I'm not sure how well this tactic will work in this area but I will put in some serious field time before I make my decision on it. Oh and as a side note, I do still have my gun mounted light for taking the shot and a handheld spotlight sitting next to my hunting stool if I need it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool, definitely interesting. Let us know how it produces!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Dude I need one for night fishing at the bay.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice set up

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

May I ask what units you are hunting ?


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

For night so far I have only hunted 42.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good unit, I have hunted it and 39 a lot when I lived out by PIR Raceway back in the 70s through the early 90s


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah I hunt all over 39 as well but unfortunately it's not one of the units you can night hunt in.


----------



## Jerseyrifle (Jul 18, 2014)

It looks good, better if you put a bigger diameter pvc tee, midway, with a handle to pan the light if necessary.


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

Yeah that is the next step in the design.


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesome idea, I could really use one lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just had an idea for the lights, put wire connectors on the lights and the wires then run the wires inside the pipe, just make sure wire is long enough to take it all apart (if you do) and fold up


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Great idea and ingenuity! I like it and at the cost it is sure worth a try!!


----------



## K Horn (Nov 23, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> Just had an idea for the lights, put wire connectors on the lights and the wires then run the wires inside the pipe, just make sure wire is long enough to take it all apart (if you do) and fold up


Yeah the wires are already on connectors and once I get it just the way I want it I will be threading the wires down the pipe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice design.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Are those LED lights on top?


----------

